# Canon PIXMA ip 4200 flash code



## hambruch (Oct 17, 2007)

I have this Canon PIXMA ip 4200 printer that won't print. There is a diagnostic light that flashes 12 times. Anyone know what that means?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day hambrunch, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

I own a Canon™ PIXMA iP4200 as well, so let's see if I can assist you.

Firstly, the diagnostic light will flash either 11 or 13 times, so I'll presume that you may have miscounted, and I'll give you guidance for both:

*1:* *Eleven flashes: Automatic Print Head alignment failed*

Possible causes are as follows:

A4 or Letter-sized paper is not loaded on the Auto Sheet Feeder.

Press the *RESUME/CANCEL* button on the printer to clear the error, then load one sheet of A4 or Letter-sized paper in the Auto Sheet Feeder.

Automatic print head alignment cannot be performed using paper from the Cassette. For automatic print head alignment, always load paper in the Auto Sheet Feeder.

Print Head nozzles are clogged.

Press the *RESUME/CANCEL *button on the printer to clear the error, and then print out the nozzle check pattern to examine the print head condition. 

Now if this is a fairly new printer the chances of this occuring are pretty remote.

*2:* *Thirteen Flashes: The remaining level of the ink tank cannot be correctly detected*
An ink tank that was once empty is installed. Replace the ink tank.

Press and hold the *RESUME/CANCEL* button for at least five seconds, and then release it. 
This operation will release the function for detecting the remaining ink level.

Now if the lights flash alternate *Orange* and *Green*, this represents a fairly serious error that will require you to contact your nearest Canon® Service Centre.

You can try disconnecting the printer cable from the printer, and then turn the printer off and unplug the printer from the power supply. 
Plug the printer back in and turn the printer back on after leaving it for a about 10 - 15 minutes, and see if this clears the problem. If it does not, then you will have to contact Canon®.

One other point worthy of mention is, the CD that came with the printer has an "On-line Manual", which has a very good Troubleshooting Guide on it, I suggest that you refer to this as well.

Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------

